# Fensterleisten nach Start von Compiz Fusion weg

## snake1981

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin mit meinem Problem, falls nicht, schonmal im Vorraus Sorry  :Smile: 

Habe jetzt schon ne Weile in Google gescuht, aber nix zu dem Thema gefunden.

Sobald ich Compiz-Fusion in ne Termal starte sind in meinem Gnome die Fensterrahmen weg.

Im Terminal wird nur 

```

NVIDA detected

Using GTK decorator

```

ausgegeben.

```

emerald --replace 

```

hab ich auch schon ausprobiert, hat leider auch nichts gebracht.

Hier noch ein auszug aus meiner xorg.conf:

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"              # [<bool>]

   #Identifier  "nVidia Inc. Geforce 8800GT"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Unknown Board"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "1"

EndSection

```

Als Desktopumgebung benutze ich Gnome.

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könntet.

Schonmal im vorraus vielen Dank  :Smile: 

Grüße

Olli

----------

## yuhu

Hi!

Hatte ebenfalls dieses Verhalten (mit einer ATI-Grafikkarte).

Im Endeffekt hat der Eintrag decoration unter den aktiven Plugins in der gnome-Konfiguration gefehlt.

gconf-editor

apps / compiz / general / allscreens / options

edit "active_plugins"

add "decoration", "move", and "resize" to the list 

siehe Link dazu:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz/Troubleshooting

----------

## snake1981

Ok nun scheint es soweit zu funktionierten, jetzt habe ich nur bei manchen Programmen wo ich öffne das Problem, das die Titelleiste unter der Menüleiste ist, so das man das Fenster nicht verschieben oder vergrößern kann. Wenn jemand da auch noch ne Lösung hat, währe es wirklich super  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo snake1981,

ich hab nur einen Tipp :) Keine Lösung.

alt halten und dann mit der linken Maustaste klicken/greifen und dann kannst du das Fenster verschieben.

Bei mir macht er das nicht und wenn nur beim ersten mal, weitere werden dann wieder wie gewohnt geöffnet.

Grüße!

----------

## snake1981

ich bin auch über Tipps dankbar  :Wink: 

Ok das funktioniert soweit, allerdings wenn ich die Programme öffne, und danach verschiebe merkt er sich die neue Position nicht, sondern öffnet es beim nächsten Mal wieder ganz links oben. Vielleicht weis da jemand noch eine endgültige Lösung  :Smile: 

Grüße

Olli

----------

## snake1981

so, habe nun auch das Problemg gelöst, indem ich das notwendige Plugin aktiviert habe.

Damit läuft compiz bei mir nun (bis jetzt) reibungslos  :Smile: 

Danke an alle wo mir weitergeholfen haben.

----------

## manuels

hmm, habe das selbe Problem.

Aber "Fensterdekorationen" sind unter ccsm aktiviert.

Beim Start von Compiz kommt keine Fehlerausgabe.

Nur bei Start von ccsm kommt folgendes:

```
Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional.

sh: kde-config: command not found

sh: kde-config: command not found

```

Nutze KDE 4.1.0.

Kennt jemand von euch das Problem?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *manuels wrote:*   

> hmm, habe das selbe Problem.
> 
> Aber "Fensterdekorationen" sind unter ccsm aktiviert.
> 
> 

 

Funktioniert emerald --replace denn manuell in ner Konsole bei dir?

Schau doch mal bei ccsm nach ob da unter Fensterdekoration auch das richtige Kommando angegeben ist.

Zum Thema Suchen allgemein: Wenn man auf Englisch sucht Findet wird man fündig.

Stichwörter: border frame lost compize window ^^

----------

